# 2014 Crime Statistics By State



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

www.inegi.org.mx/saladeprensa/boletines/2015/especiales/especiales2015_07_4.pdf


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

The Yucatan was the only state that improved with many states quadrupling previous rates.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

The data was released as part of a press release and only lists homicides, not any other type of crime. Do you have a link to a more comprehensive report? Also, since it is INEGI, I would think it has integrity, but you also have to wonder about the methodology used.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

As in any part of the world, I would have my doubts about the numbers presented.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> The data was released as part of a press release and only lists homicides, not any other type of crime. Do you have a link to a more comprehensive report? Also, since it is INEGI, I would think it has integrity, but you also have to wonder about the methodology used.


The last page discusses the methodology used by INEGI and contrasts it with the methodology used by Secretariado Ejecutivo del Sistema Nacional de Seguridad Pública (SESNSP). INEGI reports homicides and method of homicide based on what the examining physician has stated on the Death Certificate, which is then classified according to an internationally recognized system for standardization. SESNSP bases its statistics on police investigation data. 

Of course each methodology will have its shortcomings and will likely under-represent the true figures. Not all homicides end up being investigated by police, and there may be physicians reluctant to declare a homicide on a death certificate if there are ... extenuating circumstances. But I still think it's better to have some type of report and if the same methodology is used over time, it should accurately reflect trends.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

By methodology I mostly meant accuracy. On the face of it, Mexico has a homicide rate much higher than the US and western Europe, but lower than some Latin American countries, like Honduras, Guatemala, and Venezuela.

But my real comment was about the misleading thread title. These are homicide stats, not crime stats.


----------

